

Are there any alternatives to Crocodoc? - infinitone

I worry about their recent acquisition by Box.  We have a large doc db that we use Crocodoc with to view and wonder if there may be issues (ie. new api limits/integration changes) with the new owner.<p>Anyone know alternatives, especially ones that can read doc, docx, ppt, etc.
======
prexer
You really shouldn't have any reason to worry. Box has stated pretty loudly
that they're going to keep all the current customers up and running.

